# Dirk Vs. T-Mac.



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

We just had a classic 7 game series between the two teams. I was curious what you guys think. Who is better, T-Mac or Dirk?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

In that series? T-Mac. Overall? T-Mac, though I'm sure some will go with Dirk.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

T-Mac no doubt. He is one of my favoraite players. I was hoping that he and Shaq would have found their way to Dallas.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Dirk of course. Stupid question. Dirk has taken his team to the playoffs more often and gotten out of the 1st round more than t-mac.

Dirk didn't play so hot this playoff but it wasn't because of t-mac(Who in reality barely gaurded him and when he did, dirk had his way)it was because of dirk. i.e. his slump at the worst time. Notice he got out of the slump tonite for the new series.

Without dirk, the mavs don't get where they are in the reg. season and struggle to make the playoffs. 

T-mac tried to ride the back of nowitzki but failed. He has yet to get out of the first round in all his tries. she-mac=failure

housten=two very good players.. yao and mcgrady

dallas= one star, dirk. 

Do the math


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

bigerik said:


> Dirk of course. Stupid question. Dirk has taken his team to the playoffs more often and gotten out of the 1st round more than t-mac.
> 
> Dirk didn't play so hot this playoff but it wasn't because of t-mac(Who in reality barely gaurded him and when he did, dirk had his way)it was because of dirk. i.e. his slump at the worst time. Notice he got out of the slump tonite for the new series.
> 
> ...


Oh my God. This post is so full of bull**** I don't even know where to start. I'll see what I can do.

1. Dirk is on a better deeper team and better organization that T-Mac has ever been on. That's why he's had more success.

2. Your second comment is so ****ing funny it's ridiculous. Dirk had his way with Tracy? Give me a ****ing break. All of dirks points came when Houstons big men were on him. Apparently we were watching two different series.

3. Do you think it's just a coinsedence that he's out of the slump the 8th game of the playoffs, and he was in it for the first 7? Do you see something missing in last nights game. Either way you're full of ****. Great players don't shoot bad 7 games in a row anyways. 

4 I honestly think that the Mavs would make the playoffs w/o Dirk. Keep in mind that they still have scorers such as Finley/Terry/Stackhouse/Vanhorne. There is no way in hell Houston would be in the playoffs w/o Tracy.

5. Tracy tried to ride the back of Dirk and failed? Give me a ****ing break. Dirk flat out sucked in this series. Face it. Do you know why he sucked? Look who was gaurding him. Tracy was the best player in this series and is one of the 5 best players on this planet.

6. You're right Houston has two really good players, Dallas has one really good player and a host of borderline all-stars. The deeper team won the series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No question Tracy is the better athlete; but what I would love to see, as Hakeem alluded to, is how would TMac function on a more balanced team? A better organization? The fire Dirk demonstrates is what is missing in TMac's game, and if he captured that intangible....

....God help us all.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

dirk sucks, case CLOSED.

Please keep your language appropriate, Dre


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> dirk sucks, case CLOSED.


wht was the purpose of making this thread then?


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> dirk sucks, case CLOSED.


absolutely agreed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think there's a question about this one. Mcgrady is the 2nd most talented Perimeter player in the league. Kobe is 1st. Dirk is not in their leagues yet. He must get better as a ballhandler/passer and defender.


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

its hard for me i like both


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

You can say I am bias but I don't think I am. To have either Dirk or McGrady in my team, I would definitely choose McGrady. McGrady has a better overall game.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> You can say I am bias but I don't think I am. To have either Dirk or McGrady in my team, I would definitely choose McGrady. McGrady has a better overall game.


I don't think you are either and I completely agree with you.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I don't think you are either and I completely agree with you.


I knew I am not. :biggrin:


----------



## ThirdEyeBC32 (May 2, 2005)

T-mac with out a doubt.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> absolutely agreed.


did you just quote yourself and then agree with it?


----------



## ThirdEyeBC32 (May 2, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> did you just quote yourself and then agree with it?


Dre edited that post and it was Dre saying that.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this just goes to show how bad dirk has been playing. on a mavs forum many fans agreed that T-mac outplayed him in the first round and that he is still the better overall player. i guess most posters always had T-Mac as top 5 in the league and Dirk around 6-8 but man, Dirk really hasn't play very well. quite frustrating even as a casual fan, i can only imagine what mavs fans are going through to watch their star struggle like that. Right now it's not even worth debating, T-MAC >>> Dirk


----------

